
Nexus 5x on sale now - mburst
https://store.google.com/product/nexus_5x
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10297879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10297879).

------
thom_nic
Minor gripe: Who thought it was a good idea to make a charger with a permanent
cable attached?
[https://store.google.com/product/usb_c_charger](https://store.google.com/product/usb_c_charger)

~~~
eli
That's a fair point, but what else would you do? I guess have another USB-C
connector on the charger base and the cable is basically an extension?

